# Pics of Lilys babies (Siberian)



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Some pics of Lily's babies. 6+ weeks. Love them to bits. Still trying to pick which one to keep - it's between Amelie and Annie (might persuade OH to keep both)

















Laila
























Ella









D xx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwwww beautiful babies


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Those are some pretty little kittens you got there  can't see how your going to choose between them  but good luck! :lol: x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I have no doubt you will keep both now that you have said those words ... you're doomed ... DOOMED I say 

What a gorgeous bunch of kitties, you must be very proud


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw they're gorgeous


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awwww they are beautiful I love Annalise and Louis.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning Pics..


----------



## doliglwt (Apr 27, 2010)

soooooooo sweet!
x


----------



## SpanishWaterDog&Reptiles! (Jun 20, 2010)

Aww, they are beautiful. Great photos.


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Dont know how you can part with any of them:lol:
They are such a sweet litter.
I have the same problem every time i have a litter!!
I want to keep all of them and it doesnt get any easier does it?
You must be so proud of them


----------



## kota (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh, I agree - it's impossible to choose. So pretty!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: I would pick........................................... all of them


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Kittens are cute, but these are the cats whiskers, they are adorable.


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you have any left? We've been looking for a Siberian for 7 months now


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

What gorgeous babies! I think Amelie is my favourite - and such a lovely name, too


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww toooooooooooooo sweet for words there lovely:thumbup:


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG they are gorgeous. Def keep both if you are allowed.


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Sooooo gorgeous!!!:thumbup:


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

clairescunny55 said:


> Do you have any left? We've been looking for a Siberian for 7 months now


Hya - all are/will be reserved, sorry:frown: we may have another litter later in the year. Message me and I will give you names of breeders to try.

- Thanks all - we love them all, wish I could keep them all.

D xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i would want to keep them to, they are so cute.xx


----------



## kota (Jun 17, 2010)

When I see such pretty baby-cats I feel smth inside me that rises and tries to jump away from my breast: adore, hapiness, some primitive physicall feeling, I dont know how kundalini rises, maybe its smth like this. I want to catch and squeeze this pretty creatures! (Is it a clinic?):scared:


----------

